# Hãy suy nghĩ xem có nên ăn khoai tây để giảm cân không?



## rvxbinhphuoc (20/7/21)

Hãy suy nghĩ xem có nên ăn khoai tây để giảm cân không? Khoai tây là một loại rau củ được nhiều người yêu thích. Tuy nhiên Cân điện tử 2 số lẻchúng thường được loại bỏ ra khỏi chế độ ăn kiêng giảm cân của nhiều người. Nhưng điều này có thực sự đúng? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bạn có nên tránh khoai tây khi thực hiện chế độ giảm cân ? Nhiều người cho rằng, khoai tây là thứ mà chúng ta nên loại trừ khỏi chế độ ăn uống nếu đang cố gắng giảm cân. Đó là Cân phân tích giá rẻbởi chúng chứa rất nhiều carbs và sẽ khiến bạn tăng cân . Tuy nhiên, tránh khoai tây khi đang cố gắng giảm cân hoàn toàn không có cơ sở, theo Medical Daily. Trên thực tế, nhiều nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng khoai tây có thể là một phần của chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh. Việc khoai tây có hại cho việc giảm cân rất có thể đến từ các sản phẩm chế biến được làm từ nó như khoai tây chiên và khoai tây lát mỏng. Khi tiêu thụ các sản phẩm này, ngoài việc khiến bạn tăng cân nó còn làm tăng nguy cơ phát triển bệnh và ảnh hưởng xấu tới sức khỏe. Ngoài ra, ăn khoai tây có thể giúp giảm cân đồng thời tăng khối lượng cơ bắp và sức mạnh. Điều này là do khoai tây chứa nhiều carbs và giàu protein có thể giúp bạn cảm thấy no lâu hơn và hài lòng hơn sau khi ăn một bữa ăn. Protein có trong khoai tây cũng có thể ngăn chặn cơn đói của bạn bằng cách tăng cường trao đổi chất và giảm mức độ hormone đói. Một nghiên cứu mới của các nhà nghiên cứu đến từ Đại học McMaster tuyên bố rằng, khoai tây không chỉ giúp xây dựng sức mạnh cơ bắp mà còn có thể giúp giảm cân. Hơn nữa, mặc dù không có hàm lượng protein cao như các loại rau khác nhưng hàm lượng protein được tìm thấy trong khoai tây có chất lượng rất cao. Nghiên cứu cũng chỉ ra rằng khoai tây rất tốt cho bệnh nhân bị huyết áp cao, Cân phân tích 4 số lẻcó thể hoạt động như một chất tăng cường miễn dịch, có thể cải thiện tiêu hóa và giữ cho trái tim của bạn khỏe mạnh. Tất nhiên, đảm bảo rằng chúng không được chế biến vì khi khoai tây khi được chiên giòn hoặc được phủ trong mayo nó sẽ mất đi công dụng và không tốt cho sức khỏe, theo Medical Daily.


----------

